# Brands of HO trains



## trainlvrsmom (Dec 3, 2011)

Any advice on what HO train system to buy my 7 yr old son for Christmas? Once we purchase a starter-type set, will we be committed to that brand as his interest and appreciation for model trains grows? Thanks.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Avoid some of the entry level Bachmann, Model Power and Life Like sets. They generally include locomotives and cars that do not track as well. This will lead to frustration to people getting into the hobby. Also the entry level power packs are under powered to say the least. 

This said both Athearn and Atlas make some real nice entry level sets. LHS in my area are selling them for $130 - $150. They include a diesel loco (F7, GP 35 or something like that) and three or for cars. They also include an oval of track and power supply. The main thing in the Athearn and Atlas kits is that the locomotives are the RTR lines. They will track well and last.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Seconded on the Atlas and/or Athearn RTR kits (Read to Run- meaning you can take the track and train and set up and then you can be running a train in a matter of minutes.)

Atlas and Athearn have been around for years.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

hoscale37 said:


> Atlas and Athearn have been around for years.


...and are easy to maintain, repair and you'll have a wealth of tech support throughout the online hobby forums...:thumbsup:


----------



## motochris (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm doing the same thing.. researching what to get my 6yr old for Christmas. Don't want a piece of junk, but would rather avoid paying over $200 as I'm not sure if he'll lose interest right away or not.
My personal preference is a steam engine based look...
I'm kinda stuck with Ebay or online shopping... no LHS around here that's into trains.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Try the Mantua Classic set from Model Power! Model Power proper is kinda sketchy (but like the F2, and am looking at the FM switcher shell), but Mantua Classic's are the continuation of Mantua, a legendary and storried brand of model railroading froum the early days of the HO scale HObby (slight joke!). motochris and trainlvrsmom, go for the Mantua Classic set, it's the best. Stick to Mantua Classic, Athearn, IHC's good too, and explore the shows for some of the older high end stuff like Rivarossi, Bowser, and older Bachmann Spectrum!


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

If you have a young kid the diesels may be easier on them than the steamers. Other than small switchers the 4 axle diesel locomotives are far easier to place on the track than the steam engines are. Also you do not need to worry about damage to a rod. Repairs are also easier on the diesel than the steamer. I do agree that I would rather watch a steamer.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Let the mom's and dad's ask the kids what they prefer, let them think nothing of it, the Christmas Day, a shiney new train (steam, or yick, diesel), is under the tree!!! -


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

tkruger said:


> If you have a young kid the diesels may be easier on them than the steamers. Other than small switchers the 4 axle diesel locomotives are far easier to place on the track than the steam engines are. Also you do not need to worry about damage to a rod. Repairs are also easier on the diesel than the steamer.


I totally agree, as I've been there and done that. Also, if a parent gives an HO model train to a young child, then basically this parent will begin a new carreer as a railroad mechanic, gauranteed. Especially if the child is not always supervised. Also, when a repair is warrented, the mechanic WILL be expected to repair whatever is wrong with the train in a TIMELY matter, otherwise there will be totall [email protected]## to pay by the young owner of the train. lol:laugh: I know, I've been there and loved every minute of it.

The BIG positive side to all of this is that the mechanic will become a MASTER at his craft in a very short time and will have priceless memories that will last a lifetime. Looking back at it now, I chuckle a bit. Because this year, my grandsons will be getting trains. So I'm sure that whenever we go over to celebrate with them, the old "train Garage" will once again be OPEN FOR BUSINESS. lol:laugh::laugh:, But of course this time I'll be just the helper/consultant, as there's a couple of new and better master railroad mechanics in town. My sons. :thumbsup:

Actually when my kids were little, we had two trains. A fun train and a model train. The fun train was a cheap little train that ran pretty good. The kids could speed this train around and around as fast as they wanted. Half the time it would end up in either a huge delrailment or a crash of some type with it. But then this is what this train was all about. They'd always have a heck of a fun time with it. Then things would calm down and they would run the REAL train (the serious model train). With this one, they were taught the rules of good railroading. 

They were taught how to care for their trains and over time taught how to repair them, lay track, how to wire them and they learned how to do the lanscaping. As the years went by both of my sons developed into "cracker-jack" model railroaders. My daughters, of course both went a different way. But then, whenever we all get together, they will not be outdone by their brothers so they both will once again tear up the rails!! lol:laugh:

Routerman


----------



## motochris (Dec 4, 2011)

OK, I'm just about to order the Mantua Classic pictured.. $99 shipped.
Anything better I should look at first?
My biggest issue.... my boy is very "action" oriented... I'm afraid he'll get the train and be bored with it in 15 minutes, so I don't want to spend much to start. I ALSO don't want a POS that has issues every 2-3 minutes, as that will make him walk away from it too.


----------

